# Clothing & shoes



## Scarlett (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi all,

Have just moved to Macau, and I was hoping someone out there could offer some advice on where I might find clothing (ladies) of a larger size (around size 22) - I realise Macau is probably out of the question, but was hoping there may be places in Hong Kong that would have stock. Also, any suggestions on where to find ladies size 10-11 shoes would be fantastic.

Thanks!


----------

